
My Journey from Israeli Military Intelligence to VP of R&D - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/7-secrets-learned-on-my-journey-from-israeli-military-intelligence-to-vp-of-rd/
======
riskymagemerge
You have to be an expert in every person on your team job in order to be an
effective manager? Not so sure about that part. But I love the hands on
automation work he did when he started the team. More managers should do that.

------
davetwichell
Love the "secrets" Nadav shared with Dan: The #1 characteristic of a great
team: They make other teams around them better.

